# Is This True?



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

I recently set up my 55G and it's almost done cycling. I am not a huge fan of fake plants and would much rather have the real thing. However, the lfs tells me I should wait at least 6 months before putting a plant in a newly set up tank and they say I also need a special light.

Personally, I am tempted to just go by some damn plants and throw them in because what's the worst that will happen? The plant might die? If someone could straighten this up for me and give me the facts, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

plants have bacteria on them so it helps wiht the cycle, imo,


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, good point. I also just learned that they do not need 6 months, they just need a decent amount of leftover food/waste. The downside, I guess they are going to grow roots into my undergravel filter. Oh well, my precious P's can't have garbage ass plastic in their tank. I'll most likely be getting some plants in a day or two... Any suggestions?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> Yeah, good point. I also just learned that they do not need 6 months, they just need a decent amount of leftover food/waste. The downside, I guess they are going to grow roots into my undergravel filter. Oh well, my precious P's can't have garbage ass plastic in their tank. I'll most likely be getting some plants in a day or two... Any suggestions?


sword plants, my P's like to nibble on it so its healthy for them.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

why not get a new filter? undergravel filters arent that great imo anyway.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

Alright, so I couldn't wait anymore and went out and bought this:










As far as the undergravel filter goes, I mind as well keep it because I spent some bucks on it and it may not work nearly as well as a hang on filter, but it still makes somewhat of a difference. The roots from the plant will eventually grow through the filter but are easily fixable. I also like the fact that (especially with a powerhead) it puts more oxygen in the water. I have a huge hang on filter as well.

Anyways, does this plant look/work decent with my P's? Anyone know the name of this plant?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

thats great! for me, it doesnt really matter what plants you use, atleast you HAVE plants for them to nip off of when they are kankering for some greens.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

undergravel filters are bad for plants imo and i have read alot of other people saying the same thing, i could never get plants to grow well untill i did a planted tank with no ugf,


----------



## 'Ty' (Aug 29, 2005)

i had a spider plant for awile...normal house hold plant. My friend said those plants can live under water
so i figuerd hell a plant like that would look really kewl under water. so i ripped apart my plant cleaned it and put it in. it looks awsome and has been liveing for about 2 weeks now...heh just make sure you don't have any snails...my plant is now a holy plant thanks to the snail


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

That looks like an anubia, cant say which type though. Anubias are cool plants, good luck with it. Is that the only plant you got?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> Anyways, does this plant look/work decent with my P's? Anyone know the name of this plant?


HI,

Your plant seems to be either South-East Asian
Cryptocoryne beckettii or willisii. The pic is a bit too dark to tell.

Anyway its quite an easy, but slow growing plant.
Plants that grow slowly tend to get algae on the leaves, so from time to time gently rub algae off between your fingers. But note that Cryptos do not like their roots getting disturbed.
It likes slightly soft and acid water.
And it is suitable with Piranhas.

Regards,


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I agree, it looks like some sort of crypt. Low light, easy to grow plants. When they are first introduced to a tank it is common for the leaves to melt or rot away. They hate changes in water chemistry. Although the leaves may melt off, they will come back once the plant has adapted to your tank.

As far as the guy with the spider plant goes, that plant is not a true aquatic. Give it a month or two and it will be toast if kept fully submerged.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

spree_rider said:


> undergravel filters are bad for plants imo and i have read alot of other people saying the same thing, i could never get plants to grow well untill i did a planted tank with no ugf,


my moms 10g tank has an UGF and her plants grow like freaking crazy.... much better than my 20g with a hang on filter

(boy is she going to be pissed when i pull the UGF out of there once i get rid of my 20 and take over her tank)


----------

